
Stackoverflow ctrl+C ctrl+v at its best - zdw
https://imgur.com/gallery/n4ilyLP
======
PaulHoule
It amazes me how people are tolerant on the crap answers on StackOverflow but
think that the toxic culture could somehow be reformed.

Maybe it can, but often when I am programming I want one answer, the right
answer, not 20 different answers, some of which are wrong, some are half-
right, and the comments may or may not give a clue.

Seems to me that the first thing to do is radical curation of StackOverflow
questions and answers: one question, one answer, unless there is some special
reason why two or three are competitive.

------
bsg75
Is this post being a link to a set of Imgur image captures of a Twitter thread
a purposeful cut-and-paste joke?

